# Whats your new name (part 2)



## little seahorse

I have just been reading through Part 1 of this game and have been crying with laughter!! So thought I would resurrect it for anyone who hasn't seen it before (like I hadn't until tonight). Here's how you do it:

We all need a little stress-reliever! This only takes a  minute.  
Sometimes when you have a stressful day or week, you need  some  silliness to break up the day. If we are honest, we have a  lot more  stressful days than not.
Here is your dose of humour...

A. Follow the instructions to find your new name.

So:-
1. Use the third letter of your first name to determine  your    New   first name:
                           A = snickle
>> >>>>      >       B = doombah
>> >>>>      >       C = goober
>> >>>>      >       D = cheesey
>> >>>>      >       E = crusty
>> >>>>      >       F = greasy
>> >>>>      >       G = dumbo
>> >>>>      >       H = farcus
>> >>>>      >       I = dorky
>> >>>>      >       J = doofus
>> >>>>      >       K = funky
>> >>>>      >       L = boobie
>> >>>>      >       M = sleezy
>> >>>>      >       N = sloopy
>> >>>>      >       O = fluffy
>> >>>>      >       P = stinky
>> >>>>      >       Q = slimy
>> >>>>      >       R = dorfus
>> >>>>      >       S = snooty
>> >>>>      >       T = tootsie
>> >>>>      >       U = dipsy
>> >>>>      >       V = sneezy
>> >>>>      >       W = liver
>> >>>>      >       X = skippy
>> >>>>      >       Y = dinky
>> >>>>      >       Z = zippy
>> >>>>      >

2. Use the second letter of your last name to determine  the  first
half of your new last name:

                           A = dippin
>> >>>>      >       B = feather
>> >>>>      >       C = batty
>> >>>>      >       D = burger
>> >>>>      >       E = chicken
>> >>>>      >       F = barffy
>> >>>>      >       G = lizard
>> >>>>      >       H = waffle
>> >>>>      >       I = farkle
>> >>>>      >       J = monkey
>> >>>>      >       K = flippin
>> >>>>      >       L = fricken
>> >>>>      >       M = bubble
>> >>>>      >       N = rhino
>> >>>>      >       O = potty
>> >>>>      >       P = hamster
>> >>>>      >       Q = buckle
>> >>>>      >       R = gizzard
>> >>>>      >       S = lickin
>> >>>>      >       T = snickle
>> >>>>      >       U = chuckle
>> >>>>      >       V = pickle
>> >>>>      >       W = Hubble
>> >>>>      >       X = dingle
>> >>>>      >       Y = gorilla
>> >>>>      >       Z = girdle
>> >>>>      >


     3. Use the third letter of your last name to determine the second half of your new last name:

>> >>>>      >       A = butt
>> >>>>      >       B = boob
>> >>>>      >       C =face
>> >>>>      >       D = nose
>> >>>>      >       E = hump
>> >>>>      >       F = breath
>> >>>>      >       G = pants
>> >>>>      >       H = shorts
>> >>>>      >       I = lips
>> >>>>      >       J = honker
>> >>>>      >       K = head
>> >>>>      >       L = tush
>> >>>>      >       M = chunks
>> >>>>      >       N = dunkin
>> >>>>      >       O = brains
>> >>>>      >       P = biscuits
>> >>>>      >       Q = toes
>> >>>>      >       R = doodle
>> >>>>      >       S = fanny
>> >>>>      >       T = sniffer
>> >>>>      >       U = sprinkles
>> >>>>      >       V = frack
>> >>>>      >       W = squirt
>> >>>>      >       X = humperdinck
>> >>>>      >       Y = hiney
>> >>>>      >       Z = juice


Have fun, love Sloopy Dippin Hiney xxx 

Married to Snooty Dippin Hiney and my 3 kids are Liver, Farcus and Skippy


----------



## weeza82

Hehe, Dipsy Gizzard-Butt says hello


----------



## Roo67

Hello from Tootsie Fricken-Hump


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

dorfus farkle dunkin for me!!!


----------



## pip34

omg sleezy waffle lips for me lol


----------



## foxylady73

zippy potty squirt!!


----------



## Davis

Dorfus Dippin Frack here, married to Sleezy Chuckle Dunkin with baby Snickle!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello,

May I introduce myself  .... I'm Booby Potty Brains  .

Thank you ... I'm on my 2ww and anything that makes me laugh is brilliant.

XXXX


----------



## fuzzier

Hi, i'm Dinky Chicken-Doodle


----------



## melo

I'm Boobie Lizard Boob     (and I am a F cup girlie!!!!)


----------



## cleg

in the style of slim shady...

well hi my name is *what*

my name is *who*

my name is

 *snickle fricken-fanny* 



i cant have that



DP is *sloopy waffle-brains*


----------



## Skybreeze

And my new names is................... *Tootsie Bubble-Lips*

   

I love it!!


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Hello

I'm Sleezy Potty Squirt and my DB is Dorfus Waffle Doodle


----------



## Julie Wilts

DH is Tootsie Potty Brains


----------



## Bratt

This is too funny 

Hi from

*Sloopy Farkle-Dunkin*

wife of

*Dorfus Farkle-Dunkin*


----------



## twiglets

From now on I am officially.............

Mrs Dorfus Dippintush 

and I am married to

Mr Tootsie Dippintush 

(may just use my new name on FF from now on as it`s so funny, people will definitely think I`ve gone wacky now       )


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

we are

*Mrs Goober Pottysprinkles   *

*Mr Dumbo Pottysprinkles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## ebonie

mine is sleezy potty dunking


----------



## jessfiveash

snotty farkle frack............


----------



## ebonie

My hubbie is  Dorfus potty dunking   
My Ds is        Doofus potty dunking  
And my dog is  Boobie potty dunking


----------



## Nova

Hello

From

Liver Waffle-Doodle - Wife of Crusty Waffle-Doodle!!!!


----------



## Tiggerz-jo

hi from snickle dippin dunkin   who is engaged to goober dippin chunks


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello my name is Snickle Dippin Sniffer  and I'm maried to Sloopy Dippin Sniffer.


----------



## Guest

Hi   I'm Sloopy Feather Doodle and my OH is Snickle Bubble Lips    xxx


----------



## Oldbird

Hello all from dorfus chuckle breath!


----------



## Benetton

Heya from Doombah Potty-doodle...  ..


----------



## Shell30

Hi from CHEESEY FEATHER DUNKIN !!!!


----------



## Benetton

Ewww LOL     I got off lightly

benett x


----------



## Hales :)

Dinky Potty-Boob here!


----------



## Mandamae

Snickle Batty-Nose


----------



## mollymittens

gobber-pooty-brains here......................i always knew i had a dirty mind...this confirms it


----------



## sarah9475

Dorfus Dippin doodle here     suits me


----------



## Rachel

Goober Chuckle Chunks!


----------



## Sunnypal

Sleezy Dippin' Fanny here!!!  Married to Liver dippin fanny!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Zippy Chicken-Butt here, married to Dorky Chicken-Butt and our DS, Boobie


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Sunnypal said:


> Sleezy Dippin' Fanny here!!! Married to Liver dippin fanny!!!


Ew! I can just imagine!


----------



## BABY2

this is soooo funny   

Hi my name is

Dorfus Potty-Tush married to Cheesy Potty- Tush and DD is Sloopy   

and in some cases where I use my maiden name: Dorfus Dippin-Chunks


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I think either suit you?


----------



## livity k

Tootsie Potty-Squirt here 

married to

Dorfus Fricken- Hump

so if I change my name i too can be a fricken- hump- giving up Potty-squirt would be a wrench though!


----------



## BABY2

Margot and Jerry said:


> I think either suit you?


especially the dippin chunks  

Livity


----------



## therulerette15

Haha Tootsie Chuckle-Doodle


----------



## Flow13

Hi all, my name is snickle dippin boob! Pleased to meet you. xx


----------



## still a mum

lol thats so funny im dorky batty shorts and my dp is sleezy flippin sprinkles!


----------

